# Malaysian Jungle Stream Biotope (Photos)



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

For inspiration, I have posted some photos taken from a jungle stream during my last trip to Malaysia in Dec 2005:










Popular with local teenagers:










Some land plants (could not find aquatic plants in the water!) :



















Off topic: Giant Ants (more than 1 inch!!) foraging the dense undergrowth:










Here it is, the biotope:










There are more photos here if interested (towards the bottom part of the gallery):
http://www.theteh.com/html/malaysia_2005.html

Due to inexperience (my first planted tank) and the type of plants available t me (London, UK), in the attempt to recreate a Tropical Jungle in my tank has met with failure (to my expectation) and here is the result of my first attempt ( :

Last month:









I have re-scaped slightly and it looks like this now but still far from my original aim ( :









More tank photos could be found here if interested:
http://www.theteh.com/html/tropical_planted_aquarium_phot.html


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Most biotopes would consist of very little plant matter at all!


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey! My family's from Ipoh! I had just visited 2 years ago. I miss the curry, bean sprouts (?), and all the food food food! Nice pictures!


----------



## almond (Mar 5, 2006)

cool set-up.
are those endlers you have in your tank?


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

John P,
Yes you are right indeed, there were hardly any aquatic plants in the stream!!

David,
What a small world! Ipoh is a great place. There are a few aquarium fish farms in Ipoh and I have been to one (photos in my gallery). Just the right climate for growing them (and plants) outdoor!

Almond,
Yes I have a couple of Endlers and the female is now heavily pregnant.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

John P. said:


> Most biotopes would consist of very little plant matter at all!


haha... that's sharp...

there are plants but have to look very hard and mostly emersed.

hmmm...nice to see malaysia here...


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Theteh, I am very much envious! I wish I can visit such a beautiful country! Those photos make me wish it's warm enough around here to go swimming. :smow:

I just wanted to caution you about some of the plant selections in your tank so that you don't buy more in the future. The three plants indicated in the photos below are strictly terrestrial. They won't survive being submersed for long.


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

hi cS,

Thanks for pointing out the terrestrial plants. They have indeed died except the Japanese rush. If you look at my last photo, these plants (except the rush) were removed. I have learnt my lesson and will not buy them anymore!
It is really bad for shops to sell these plants as submerge plants.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice pictues! Those steams remind me of a local trail here, without the tropical plants.... I don't really see any aquatic plant in the stream though.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

those streams with nice plants are closely guarded secrets...[-X 

tell you and they'd have to shoot you!

more often than not it's the local's and some enterprising foreigner's bread and butter.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Yes, a very closely guarded secret indeed.

Yes, curry and local food will always be greatly missed, I was there for 2 months and I gorged myself on local cuisine which was greatly missed.

Cheers


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

FYI, I have just added two photos in the first page which I have left out originally.


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

The type of stream you visited is a rocky, exposed habitat which would harbour few if any true aquatic plants, although interesting rheophytes might be found. They are, however, good habitats for hill stream loaches, if you can spot them...

Streams which have good aquatic plant growth (e.g. Crypts, Barclaya, Nymphaea, Blyxa) tend to be flowing through deeply shaded forest growth, with a sandy or clayey bottom and surrounded by adjacent still pools.


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Update:

Tank photo as on 5th April 2006:


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Ah, the aquarium is taking shape! It looks very nice!

Yes, the terrestrial or bog plants sold submerged as "aquarium plants" is quite dishonest, IMO. 

The new java fern you have in there makes a big difference - its looking good!
-Jane


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Update:

Photo taken yesterday 13 May 2006. Everything else is growing except my grass


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

(16 May) slight re-scaping according to some suggestions in the Aquascaping forum (many thanks!):


----------



## jhj (Feb 18, 2006)

Fantastic!


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Update (Nov 2006) My current tank photo:


----------

